# Bailey is acting like he can't pee... HELP!!!



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Bailey keeps running to his box and then runs away, runs back and gets in and runs away all the time while whining a frantic cry!!! His penis looks sorta swollen like maybe he just can't pee!!! He did make a couple dribbles when we brought him home, but now its like he can't pee.... Is this normal or do I need to call the emergency vet?!!!!! HELP!!!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I would def call. It seems when Zoey first came home she had a problem at first to.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

What did they do for her??


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

No, I don't think that's normal. Give them a call and see what they say. Brody came home and squatted and peed like he always does. Maybe he is having some urinary retention as a result of the anesthesia or the medication?? Anyway, I wouldn't mess with it and I'd call. 

Does his bladder feel distended? If it was distended, you'd feel a hard mound or lump under his skin above his penis, lower abdomen, in the center. If you feel anything remotely firm in that area, then you for sure need to get him seen right away.

Are you sure he's not trying to poop? I would think that the pushing required for that would be more painful than just squatting to pee?

Brodysmom


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I would call and ask them for advice if you should take him in or not. Sending Good thoughts!!!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Paco's penis also had some swelling but he could pee,if baliey can't pee you need to call the vet, that is a serious problem. But just to let you know it takes awhile for the anastesia wo wear off. Paco wandered around the house and wimpered for about an hour before he finally wentt to sleep.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok waiting for the vet to call back... the nurse had to call him to see what is going on. She thinks he is starting to feel the incision on his penis and its making him think he has to go.... I think its more of a sleeping bladder! I had that with my last surgery, they took my cath out way too soon and made me wait for 5 hours until my bladder about burst by the time they took my complaints seriously and got it back in.... NOT FUN!  

I hope he isn't going through that!!!!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok, the vet thinks (based on everything we said) that he is just irritated and starting to feel the pain of the incision. He said to keep an eye on him for a few more hours and then call back if nothing has changed. ARGH, this isn't helping my guilty feelings!!!!!!!!!

He doesn't think its a sleepy bladder, but did say it _could_ be a stone and if he is still not peeing by MORNING (OMG!!!!) that then we bring him in and they will have to remove the stone. Oooook..... not sure how to afford ANOTHER surgery... but anyway, he really thinks Bailey is just feeling pain and not sure what to do about it... Ugh, my poor baby!!!!


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

That isn't normal... they should be able to go. 

Does he have a lump there? Any updates?

Edit, snarth'd

Hope he is fine by morning! Did he give you any pain meds for him? Or tell you what you could give him for pain?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd start pushing the fluids. Get his bladder good and full so that he can empty it. If he just has a nagging feeling, that is causing him discomfort. Have him take a good long drink and then hopefully he can go. Also, if he has a tiny stone blocking the entrance to the urethra from the bladder, you might be able to flush it out. So get a syringe (obviously without a needle) and start forcing fluids on him. 

And keep an eye on his abdomen for any swelling or firmness.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

There isn't any lump or firmness, we are pretty sure its not him needing to poo... he isn't squatting, just acting like he is trying to pee, you know when they lower their stomach down to pee.... or is that just him?

He just took a HUGE drink.... then went back and had another HUGE one ... so here's to hoping!

His "lipstick" has started poking out, he is very irritable right now.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Id be careful about giving him too much to drink though and if you do make sure you measure what is coming out too. I did the same with my husband after the doctor told me give him plenty to drink over the phone, to try and flush 'it' out, he then was 999 rushed to hospital with an extended ( not sure if right word) bladder and was in hospital for 12 days.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

YIKES... ok, glad he is ok! Thanks


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Poor guy this isn't what you needed right now. Hopefully he will pee soon, you did say he peed a little bit when yu first got home, so how could there be a stone blocking him?


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Might not be the same for dogs but thought id tell you 'just in case'.

You can still pee a bit with crystals in or blood clots.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

He peed? That's great.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jasper got neutered 2 weeks ago. The night he came home he
was hesitant to pee for the first 6 hrs and he whinned a bit
when he finally went. I stayed up with him pretty much
the entire night and made him as comfortable as possible..
with a soft spot to sleep, a low heating pad and I 
did give him extra fluids and hand feed him. He also
was hesitant to walk and thus crawled on his belly for the 1st 
24 hrs. 
By the middle of the next morning he was doing well. My vet
explained that some dogs are slower to get over
the initial discomfort from the surgery and to just give
Jasper a bit more time. My last chihuahua was back to 
normal with in hours of bringing him home. 

I hope Bailey feels better soon...


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Just reading this - hope little Bailey is okay. I know when Holly came home from her spay, it was very hard for her to go potty right away because it obviously hurt her a lot. I know it's not the same type of incision for boys, but I'd guess it's just uncomfortable and he doesn't know how to act right now.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Hopefully he will have a nice long pee and then you can relax for the rest of the evening!! I bet he just has a painful feeling there and he's hesitant to go.

Sorry to not be any more help. Brody must have been an exception as he came home acting normal, never acted like he was hurting (just a little quieter the second day) and he peed and pooped right away and ate too. So I don't really have anything to go on to help you!! Sorry!!

It's good he drank some water. Maybe you should go on and feed him a meal and see if that will stimulate him to go?

Brodysmom


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

When my boys have been neutered the vet has told me to limit his water and food intake and not to let them eat or drink the first hour they are home. Maybe he drank water to soon?


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone, we are still waiting for the big ole pee... he DID manage to do a very stinky poo!!!! He is resting on his bed, at least he has stopped the congested whine that was constant from the time we picked him up. He still sounds sorta congested though. I will let you all know when he manages to go pee... it would make me so very happy right now!! I really never imagined I would be HAPPY to watch a dog make poo and pee ...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Boy, all vets must be different. My vet said Brody could eat and drink when he got home! Crazy how they all have different protocols!! Maybe it has to do with what kind of anesthesia they have? Brody had isoflurane. I know that is out of their system quickly.

I am so glad that he pooped. That is a relief. At least you know his bowels are working OK. Now to get his bladder in line and then everything will be fine!

So is his congestion like a cough or is his breathing rattly? I don't know what that could be, other than being intubated with the tube down his trachea? Brody didn't have that either. I'm afraid I'm not much help..... 

Brodysmom


----------



## bniles4 (Aug 4, 2008)

its normal, they have never been in pain before so its going to be sore. sophie didnt pee the first day i brought her home, she wanted to but she ended up peeing in her bed because it hurt to move. the second day she went outside just fine. i was told to make her sleep, i gave her half a baby asprin (we didnt get pain meds but it did the trick) i made sure she couldnt walk around too much unless she was going to the bathroom, we didnt get a collar thing for her, she ate her stapples out but i just made sure she didnt lick it too much. but she healed up just fine. i'm such a sap that i moved my matress on the floor because i didnt want her jumping up to try to lay with me, so i put her bed on my bed and i laid with her until she got better. if he isnt peeing by tomorrow morning def call the vet! i hope you two get some sleep tonight! your such a good mommy!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

He peeeeee'd!!!!!!! 

I am so happy with him, he was whining, I said "Bailey please go potty baby" and he went to his potty, looked at me and then went in and got into his potty position, looked at me again and then pee'd!!! I am just so happy with him!!!! 

Now I have another odd question.... since he has been home, he has been picking up his food and whines with it in his mouth, as he walks all over the place, he tries to "bury" it in lots of places then takes it to his bed, whines really loud and then digs like crazy through his blankets to bury it... then whines more, picks it back up and re-burry's it... WHAT is this about? Could it be he is freaking out from the with-holding of food since he is used to free feeding??? Should I be concerned?


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

wowwww thats good go bailey glad hes ok 
xxx


----------



## bniles4 (Aug 4, 2008)

yay! thats great


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I think he's just still out of sorts from the meds. Holly was sooooo whiny and looked at us like strangers the night we got her spayed. I have a feeling he'll be much better in the morning and even better the next day


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh thank goodness he peed!!! All is right with the world. Awwwwwww...... LOL!

It is quarter till midnight here and I couldn't go to bed until I knew that little Bailey was OK! Now I can go to sleep. ha.

I think the food thing is just him being a little loopy from the anesthetic and medications. Or like you thought... maybe he is scared you are going to take his food away again and he's hoarding it for later. Poor little guy! They are too smart for their own good. 

Going to bed now. 

Brodysmom


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Owww yay he went.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

glad he went finally - Twig couldnt go when she came home from her knee op she kept trying but i think even with the pain meds it was too difficult for her it was - he sounds congested cuz of the tube thats been down his throat that might last a few days


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

wow, i missed all of that yesterday. glad he is ok. we were helping out at the shelter all evening and half of the night. lots of flooding in our area.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Awww poor little Bailey! I am glad that he finally went potty. I am sure that he is just acting strangely from the meds. They usually give a long acting pain killer injection with the anaesthetic so he is probably just really dopey! Poor little boo. Give him a big gentle hug for me.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

glad he's oh k


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

My Dazy had a bladder infection after her surgery and had some of the same actions as Bailey, but it just sounds like he is still feeling a bit of discomfort and that might be why he whines when eating or getting in and out of his bed etc.. 
I hope he feels better real soon


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Brodysmom said:


> Boy, all vets must be different. My vet said Brody could eat and drink when he got home! Crazy how they all have different protocols!! Maybe it has to do with what kind of anesthesia they have? Brody had isoflurane. I know that is out of their system quickly.
> 
> I am so glad that he pooped. That is a relief. At least you know his bowels are working OK. Now to get his bladder in line and then everything will be fine!
> 
> ...


Yes that is weird. Chibi had the Isoflurane as well. The explaination he gave me was that little tummies can get nauseaus after a surgery and that it was better to slowly eat and drink. He also mentioned the fact that the area's would be sore and that if doing things to quick could cause pain. I guess it was for a just in case basis? Before we relocated to this area, my old vet used to tell me the same thing but they did not have Isolurane then.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Glad all is well in the 'wee wee' department!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

We were told he could eat and drink as soon as he got home, introduce slowly and then be back to normal in a couple hours. It is funny how they are all different! 

He is back to normal, thank God!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

we had a little girl fixed she looks like a mini- german sheperd she is about 30 pounds.She acted like a BABY.She would not walk eat or use the bathroom.I carried her the day we got her and the next because she would not walk.i made her start walking the third day.She finally started eating some the third day too.
So i would just give him some time.


----------



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm so happy to hear that Bailey had a good pee and is not feeling better and is back to normal. Mommy and Daddy can both have a good rest.


----------

